# Mp2801 - Opinions?



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

In typical WIS fashion, I've decided that I need to add an O&W to my ever-growing collection. I know you guys will try and talk me out of it, but it's no use...

Since I don't have a manual wind either, I've been lusting after the MP 2801. Seems a beauty for the money. Unfortunately, Roy has sold out. Gnomonwatches has the word 'Discontinued' on their website which doesn't bode well either...

In any event, I'll have to wait until the new year for some 'spare' dosh, but in the meantime, I'd appreciate comments/feedback from anyone who has one and loves it or loathes it. Is it as classy in the metal as it looks?

Also, forgive the naive question, but should a manual be fully wound every day?

Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

- Baz - said:


> In typical WIS fashion, I've decided that I need to add an O&W to my ever-growing collection. I know you guys will try and talk me out of it, but it's no use...
> 
> Since I don't have a manual wind either, I've been lusting after the MP 2801. Seems a beauty for the money. Unfortunately, Roy has sold out. Gnomonwatches has the word 'Discontinued' on their website which doesn't bode well either...
> 
> ...


Havent got one ,when they come up in the sales they go very quickly mate and they look the bollocks and i woulnt turn one down in a trade


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`d be very supprised if many people (anyone) tries to talk you out of buying an O&W, they are great watches at a very reasonable price. The MP2801 is an excellent choice and IMO would still be if it sold for 3 times the money they go for :thumbsup:

Regarding winding, it is usually recommended to wind mechanical watches once a day at about the same time to keep up it`s power reserve topped up although it can take up to 48 hours for one to completely run down:wink2:

BTW here`s my MP 

*O&W MP2801, ETA 2801-2 17 Jewels.*


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for the quick replies, chaps. But should it be fully wound, Mach, or just partially? (Nice pic, BTW) Just thinking it might not do the mainspring any good to be at max tension all the time? Could be just me being a wuss, though...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

- Baz - said:


> Thanks for the quick replies, chaps. But should it be fully wound, Mach, or just partially? (Nice pic, BTW) Just thinking it might not do the mainspring any good to be at max tension all the time? Could be just me being a wuss, though...


Don`t worry, just wind it until you feel resistance, basically when you can`t wind further tension does vary as the spring winds down, someone more knowledgeable then myself will able to give more details.

Thanks, the photo was one of my more successful efforts


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

The O&W MP2801 are one of the best value for money watches ever made! A swiss made quality watch with a reliable handwound ETA 2801 movement for only Â£99.

I bought mine this summer from Roy, one of the last made with the old dial.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope you come across one. I have a couple of them one I changed to a flat sapphire and use a dark brown Rios on it for one look, the other I flip between a black or an olive canvas strap. The ETA 2801 is a solid movement


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, Livius. Another great pic - actually, it was this image, in another thread I think, that finally made me want to pull the trigger. Nice reflections on the crystal. Would you recommend that a hand wound watch is fully wound every day? (Sorry, still plugging away with my question!)


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

- Baz - said:


> Thanks, Livius. Another great pic - actually, it was this image, in another thread I think, that finally made me want to pull the trigger. Nice reflections on the crystal. Would you recommend that a hand wound watch is fully wound every day? (Sorry, still plugging away with my question!)


Don't worry about overwinding the watch, to get best accuracy, a mechanical watch need to be fully wound every morning.

When you take a picture of a watch you can either try to avoid reflections or you can play with them.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Pull the trigger on one mate i think that it cant get much better for the cash IMO


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I had one and like every O&W that I have owned, the finish, detail and presence is fantatsic for the price that you pay. Unfortunately, although the watch is the right size, for what it is, it was 2mm too small for me.

Would like an RLT 40/20mm homage


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

mattbeef said:


> Pull the trigger on one mate i think that it cant get much better for the cash IMO


No point till after the hols, mattbeef! I can't live with myself after I order a watch until it arrives - typical that I should have seen this just before Xmas. Neil @ Chronomaster seems to have them in stock. I'll email him in the New Year to confirm. Westcoasttime in the US have the logo'd version with sapphire crystal but it's $238 + shipping...

*MarkF* - Every picture I've seen makes this 38mm baby look like 44mm or bigger (most of them are close-ups)! I much prefer small(er) diameters. My all time fave watch design wise, at any price, is my RLT5 (36mm), but I've got the bug and this MP2801 is proving almost impossible to resist.

Thanks for the replies, guys. Much appreciated.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`d be very supprised if many people (anyone) tries to talk you out of buying an O&W, they are great watches at a very reasonable price. The MP2801 is an excellent choice and IMO would still be if it sold for 3 times the money they go for :thumbsup:
> 
> Regarding winding, it is usually recommended to wind mechanical watches once a day at about the same time to keep up it`s power reserve topped up although it can take up to 48 hours for one to completely run down:wink2:
> 
> ...


if it was 42mm (w/o crown) with rlt on dial....that would be perfectimondo


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`d be very supprised if many people (anyone) tries to talk you out of buying an O&W, they are great watches at a very reasonable price. The MP2801 is an excellent choice and IMO would still be if it sold for 3 times the money they go for :thumbsup:
> ...


No, it would be too big









It`s just the right size as it is 

Mind you RLT on the dial would be nice :rltb:


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

38 mm are the right size for the MP!

an MP with RLT on the dial...

RLT '69


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

thats a really good photo


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

Livius de Balzac said:


> 38 mm are the right size for the MP!
> 
> an MP with RLT on the dial...
> 
> RLT '69


Yes, another great shot, Livius. Sadly, the RLT is now OOS. Any chance of a wrist shot?


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

A different look in the MP. This one I had my watchmaker put a multi coated anti-glare sapphire in it then now stuck on a Rios, cost of said extras 3/4 the price of the piece its self










woohoo just noticed hit 3500 now!

..............


----------



## - Baz - (Jul 13, 2008)

James said:


> A different look in the MP. This one I had my watchmaker put a multi coated anti-glare sapphire in it then now stuck on a Rios, cost of said extras 3/4 the price of the piece its self
> 
> woohoo just noticed hit 3500 now!
> 
> ..............


Another nice photo, James. (Had to rotate it 90 deg though!). Is the sapphire flat or domed? Hard to tell from the photo. What made you want to replace the fitted mineral? Or are you just tough on crystals?

Edit: Congrats on the 3500, BTW!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

- Baz - said:


> James said:
> 
> 
> > A different look in the MP. This one I had my watchmaker put a multi coated anti-glare sapphire in it then now stuck on a Rios, cost of said extras 3/4 the price of the piece its self
> ...


Flat coated sapphire. Still have a mineral also flipping back and forth on straps. Why, because it makes the dial clearer under some conditions but takes away from its military look.










............


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I was going to buy one of these off rlt but its hard to tell what watches look like so i held back.... I think some of you should take photos for roy I would have snapped this up months ago if i new it looked this good


----------

